# brand new newer than new newbie



## fiona85 (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a bio-cube 14 tank that was given to me. it's about 8 months old and has live rock, 3 snails, and a hermit crab. it had a peppermint shrimp, but that recently died. i want to get it to the point where i can add a couple fish. there has never been a water change or anything like that. i am completely clueless as to where i need to start. what comes first? i've never had a salt water fish tank before, so have no idea what steps need to be taken. any help would be appreciated, thanks!!


----------



## gypsyfla (May 15, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the site check out the forums for good info


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I recommend you get a good test kit for ammoina, nitrItes, nitrates, pH, kh, calcium, and possibly magnesium.

I maintain my tanks with macro algaes which are algae then look like plants.

once ammonia, nitrItes are 0 (hopefully already) you should be ready for a single fish. then don't add food for a week checking nitrItes to see if they spike.

hopefully eventually nitrates will drop down to 0. But that requires algae like macros or even the corraline algae in the live rocks.

my .02


----------



## nina-zh (Jul 23, 2010)

I think you should consider to use other kinds of aquarium tools to help you to contral the environment...

Such as aquarium thermometer to test the temperature,use salinity refractometer to test the salinity of water ,so that your marine live in a comfortable environment and away from illness....

Contact detail: 
Tel:+852-66536346
MSN& Email:[email protected]


----------



## nina-zh (Jul 23, 2010)

I agree with your opinion,the accurately
testing tools are needed in aquarium
I suggest you to use aquarium testing tools to help you to contral the environment of you tank 

Such as aquarium thermometer to test the temperature,use salinity refractometer to test the salinity of water ,and PH meter to test the PH value of water,so that your marine live in a comfortable environment and away from illness....

Contact detail: 
Tel:+852-66536346
MSN& Email:[email protected]


----------

